# Where have all the De Rosa folks gone?



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

People, make some noise!!! Keep the pictures coming... Because if you don't, I will...


----------



## PeatD (Jun 24, 2005)

*No excuse...*

I've had my De Rosa Dual for about 5 months now, and yet I don't have a single photo of it!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm here. Lots of lookers, few posters. This forum needs to be at least as active as the COLNAG.....opps, am I not supposed to say that word here?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Alright, here are some De Rosa pictures, as promised.*

Mrs. E says the bar tape needs to be better color coordinated. WHat do you think? 



elviento said:


> People, make some noise!!! Keep the pictures coming... Because if you don't, I will...


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Now, which looks faster???


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

One more pic.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Clean setup. What's your handlebar drop?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd say 2 3/4".



Zampano said:


> Clean setup. What's your handlebar drop?


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks. Sorry for the slightly off-topic question, but I have a similar gruppo coming in at the end of next week. This will be my first threadless setup, and your info will help in dialing in an initial spacer configuration.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice Dual. Do you have any idea what it weighs with your Record and Zipps? How did you decide on the Dual model? Cosmetically, I'd stick with the black tape and tires. The frame is very flashy, just let it command the attention. Plus, you'll never get the reds to match with red tape and it will just look grimmy looking. I have to get some better pictures of my new yellow Merak.

brewster


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

*My 04 Merak*

Sorry for the crummy pic, is there a way around the file size limit? Elviento, I had a Dual for a day (long story, can you say eBay?) and loved it.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Very nice. I dig the color. And am getting more used to the shape of the tubing as well. 



Metz said:


> Sorry for the crummy pic, is there a way around the file size limit? Elviento, I had a Dual for a day (long story, can you say eBay?) and loved it.


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

I have a nearly identical 2004 model Dual (60cm) with full Record from 3 years ago, Eurus wheelset, Michelin Pro race 23 tires, Aliante seat and Durace pedals. It weighs 18.25 pounds. I don't know how these guys get bikes down to 15 pounds!


----------

